# burmese morph calculator



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

is there such a thing any help much appreciated


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

TraxxTec - Genetic Calculator


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

No problem, I'm not sure how accurate it is, I've not played with it yet lol.


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

It's not to bad... Doesn't cover any of my triple gene burms though :lol2:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that not covered as you pick as many of the genotypes of the list as you want?


----------

